# învățământ formativ



## niutzza

Hey everyone!

I have an awkward case here ...I know it is not a translation forum but I'm translating education certificates and I need more ideas abt a term...It is actually from Romanian into English, it's not quite on topic, but I ran out of ideas...really(
So...."invatamint formativ, stagiu de formare" into English...
i was thinking abt "training program" for "stagiu de formare", but i have no clue what to do with "invatamint formativ"
I would appreciate ur help guys


----------



## farscape

Conform acestui dicţionar on-line (http://dictionary.reverso.net/business-french-english/stage de formation), _stage de formation_ in franceză s-ar traduce în engleză prin _training course_ (mai degrabă _programme_ aş zice eu) aşa că începutul e bun 

Dacă folosesc definiţia din dexonline.ro (*FORMATÍV, -Ă,* _formativi, -e,_ adj. care formează aptitudini, deprinderi prin educație), atunci aş traduce *învăţământ formativ* prin _vocational teaching_.

f.


----------



## niutzza

hmm...da "vocational" tot suna bine.

Am mai gasit si altceva interesant (doamne ce noroc cu internetul asta) "educational traineeship", dar se pare ca ma aprofundez prea mult si ma abat de la sensul de baza.....

Mersi farscape


----------

